# Placenta 1.3 cm from cervix?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I found out yesterday that my placenta is low-lying and is currently 1.3 cm from the cervix. They said it has to be at least 2 cm away to not be a concern. I am only 22.5 weeks so I am sure it will move but if it doesn't can I have a vaginal delivery when it is that close to the cervix? I've never had a problem with a low-lying placenta before - is it because I've had 2 c-sections? They didn't mention any restrictions, are there any? Should I not have sex, be careful with heavy lifting, etc.? Is there a risk to the placenta? Thanks for any information.


----------



## danav (Jun 3, 2005)

With my first pg my 20 week ultrasound showed marginal placenta previa - they didn't give me a measurement in cm, but said it was lying "right up next to" the cervix. I had another ultrasound at 32 weeks to check it and it had moved up well out of the lower part of my uterus. I don't have the stats, but from what I have read, a low lying placenta at mid-pg has an excellent chance of moving up plenty out of the way by term. It's not over your cervical os which is great (but even those _can_ move up, I recently learned).

Did you speak to a doc or midwife after the diagnosis, or just the sonographer? Did they give you any precautions? When I was diagnosed with my marginal placenta previa, I wasn't put on any restrictions (including sex)...just told to call if I had any bleeding, which you would do anyway.

If it for some reason does not move up (which I highly doubt will happen), I don't know if there are standard guidelines regarding how close it can be to the cervix and not be a danger - guess that's something you'd have to ask your provider and cross that bridge if you come to it. But don't stress about it now - it's most likely to be a non-issue!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Your placenta has an excellent chance of moving away from that cervix...

However, your previous caesarean sections are a risk factor for placenta previa since the placenta does have a tendency to anchor and become stuck on the scar. Your doctor should know this and should have told you. Was it in the informed consent forms you signed when you had the previous surgeries?

Women with previous surgery on their uteri, especially caesarean section surgery, have a statistically higher rate of placenta previa, marginal, partial, and complete, than women who do not have previous surgery.


----------



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi!

At 19 weeks I was told I had a low-lying placenta. Then I switched to another midwifery practice and they told me that in my first ultrasound my placenta was 1.5cm away from my cervix.

At 30 weeks I had a follow-up ultrasound in which they said it was still very low but didn't give me numbers. I was instructed to call the midwives if I had any bleeding at all.

At 35 weeks I had another ultrasound, this time the tech couldn 't see my placenta because the baby had dropped. But she failed to tell us that.. so the report to my midwives showed nothing because she didn't "find" the placenta. ( I think she just rushed because other staff were saying that they were going to lunch and she was still with us







). Midwives said she should have done an internal u/s.. but she didn't.

SO on Monday (36w 5d) I have to get a Level II ultrasound with a Doctor that supports the midwives. They said it would be about 45 minutes and he will figure it out and won't stop until he sees exactly where the placenta is.

If the placenta is low-lying and too close to the cervix I cannot deliver at the Birth Center. If it is close but not quite touching then I can attempt a hospital birth with the midwives so I can be close to the OR in case of a bleed. If the placenta is touching the cervix, then we have to discuss a C-Section.

So I will post on Monday and tell you what the story is.

From my reading and talking to the midwives 85% of low-lying placentas at mid-pregnancy move up. You still have time to encourage that placenta to move!

Linda
36w1d EDD Nov 16, 2005


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I just put this link and reply on another question last night but it is an appropriate reply for your situation-- here is a small quote from the link listed blow

"Limitations of Techniques: The major limitation of sonography in the diagnosis of placenta previa is related to the gestational age at diagnosis. The reported incidence of placenta previa in the second trimester is nearly 10 times that at delivery. A variety of explanations have been proposed to account for this difference. The most likely theory suggests that, during the third trimester, the lower uterine segment elongates more than the placenta enlarges. Thus, a placenta that appears marginal or low lying at 20 weeks may be normally positioned at term. Results of most investigations of this phenomenon, however, agree that a complete placenta previa in the second trimester rarely reverts to a normal position at term."

this quote comes from this emedicine site also has references

edited because that link wasn't working for me

http://www.emedicine.com/radio/topic559.htm

if the link doesn't work for you- you can copy and paste the above quote and google it - it will point you to the page


----------



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info! That had a lot more and different pieces of info than other places I have looked.

Linda


----------

